# Foil Point Under Floor Heating Problem Solved.



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

8) Hi everyone, 
I have Foil Point under floor heating which didn't work. So I took up the black metal strip that hides the join from the habitation and cab as this needed painting. 
There was 2 wires blue and brown for the under floor heating, so i flicked the switch and tested for a live and earth which was positive. 
Then i tested the foil which is the element and you never guess what NO LIVE. So I took the self tapping screw out and found that the clip which has teeth that presses into the foil wasn't penertrating into the element, got my grips and hey presto working.
Bloody lovely  . 

Hope this helps. 

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat)


----------

